# What kind of Tyler's Sword do you use?



## Mac (Jul 14, 2011)

Brothers, my Lodge's sword is just about due for retirement.  It won't be the sharpness of the blade that falls the intruder so much as it will be the tetanus that follows.

What kind of sword does your Lodge provide for the Tyler?  I've seen imitation claymores and knight templar swords.  I was thinking about donating a decorative cutlass (shine it up nice for installations, etc) due to my Lodge's naval history.


----------



## tomasball (Jul 14, 2011)

Mackey says that the appropriate tyler's sword has a blade shaped like a wavy flame.  Alludes to the angel with a flaming sword set at the gates of Eden.


----------



## Mac (Jul 14, 2011)

tomasball said:


> Mackey says that the appropriate tyler's sword has a blade shaped like a wavy flame. Alludes to the angel with a flaming sword set at the gates of Eden.



You are 100% correct, brother. Thanks for reminding me. That was one of my first questions at my first meeting as an EA. "Why don't we use a sword like the one Mackey described?" Further digging prompted similar questions regarding our altar. I learned that Mackey's works are an awesome resource, but mainly for general discussion.


----------



## LukeD (Jul 14, 2011)

Lol. I started laughing when I read this. I visited another Lodge in our city, and the Tyler's sword was almost as tall as the Tyler. It was a huge Knights sword that he could barely carry.  I asked, and it apparently had been with the Lodge since it was chartered. A very long time.


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 15, 2011)

Don't know for sure:  but I don't think it was made in China.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Jul 18, 2011)

I find that military sabers are most common in lodges.  If a lodge has a Commandery than they sometime just use those swords.

-Bro Vick


----------



## choppersteve03 (Jul 18, 2011)

We use an old commandrie sword,from when our lodge used to do the knights templar thing. Since we moved buildings, all of our appendant bodies got cut. My lodge lacks alot,thats why iam thinking  of joining the scottish rite. Going to meetings about dues,is not what i joined for. I joined for more light


----------



## Mac (Jul 21, 2011)

I figure a good cutlass will do us right.  I know someone's gotta be using a katana out there.


----------



## Scotty32 (Jul 23, 2011)

A Knights Of Columbus sword suits us just fine!:001_tongue:


----------



## bullrack33 (Jul 27, 2011)

Scotty32 said:


> A Knights Of Columbus sword suits us just fine!



Classic!


----------



## MarinaRat (Jul 28, 2011)

Our Lodge set up a booth for a public event ( it took a lot to make that happen-- I mean a good 45 minutes of discussion if we would support this community event)-- but myself and two brothers sat out there. We got two people who will fill out petitions, but most of all:  This lady came up and gave us 2 Commandery swords, sheaths, etc that had belonged to her father, and Grandfather. She just didn't know what to do with them. They are quite old, and the engraving quite intricate. I'd say setting up a booth was a Big Boon!! One of them will now become our Tylers sword


----------

